# Bsrt arm question!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What type of arm is in this Bsrt g3?(green arm in the first car)Also will that arm work in the tomy/afx cars?(the 2nd and 3rd car in pic)


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

One of their spinner arms it looks like should have some sort of engraving on it usualy not used with stock traction/motor mags or stock wall wart.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Shockers got it right.
The engraving will be for the wind number ie:36 = guage of wire used,usually Gary doesn't mark the footage of wire on his Spinners,just the wind/guage number.
Depending on what wind it is,you can use it in either car.
It physically fits in either car,although the can motor is a bit harder to replace the arm in,with it's bent tabs holding the endbell on.
Look for the engraved numbers,if the number is any lower then 36 i wouldn't use it with stock mags,but if it's 36 or better yet 37 it's usable.
A 36 wind will be a handful with stock mags,but it's do-able:wave:
BSRT's Spinners are good arms,pretty well indestructable:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's,I found the engraved numbers by using the flash from the camera!:thumbsup:Is this the cheap model g3?This car came with no wheels.The rear end I placed in this car is to short axel and crown wise.Are metal rear gears a must?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I wouldn't say it's the cheap model,the arm itself is fairly expensive.
A 36.5 will be a handful with stock mags ,but you should be able to make it work.
Na you don't need steel gears,what you probably need is some spacers behind the crown to move it over closer to the pinion.
You might have to move the pinion on the armature shaft to get it to mesh with the crown gear.

It looks like it might of been set-up on Wizzard gears,as that looks like one of their steel pinions,if it was,and it had a Wizzard Supertough or Silicone Bronze crown gear on it,the pinion will be slid farther forward on the armature's shaft ,because the Wizz supertough and silicone bronze crown gears are bigger in diameter then most other gears
Odds are the pinion is glued on with Loctite,so you'll have to heat the pinion gear to get it to move if you need to adjust it.
A lighter works for heating the pinion gear,use pliars to move it,otherwise you'll learn some new words if you use your fingers.
Count the teeth on the pinion to,it looks big in the photos's,and could be a 8T instead of a 7T

Can you give us a better shot of the traction mags,in the first photo they look like ceramic's,but in the second photo,they almost look like they could be a polymer traction mag,might be just the camera flash,but it's hard to tell.

If it has poly traction mags in it,you'll want to have a decent power supply,as it might of been set-up as a Modified car.
Mod car= ceramic motor mags and polymer traction mags.
That would also explain the 36.5 arm in it.
Rick


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

just my 2 cents (just a starting place for thought)

BSRT chassis come in a few FLEX's and have some updated molds (G3R)

Flexible chassis bodies work well with 9ohm 6ohm cars
Medium chassis bodies 6-3 ohm cars
stiff 3ohm & lower neo magnet cars
? super stiff what? drag racer? 

flex of chassis = bare block
Armature = crankshaft YOU got a nice crank!!!!
Magnets = intakes & valves this is where you make the speed
motor & traction magnets work together 

the more powerful the magnets the stiffer the chassis you need, but a 6 ohm rocketship
can work in a flexible chassis
watch your temperature
have some different tires sizes

going down the rabbit hole of HORIZONTALS


----------

